# XML http request zeigt die eigene Website als response



## Mart (18. Mai 2021)

[CODE lang="java" title="test.html"]<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang=de>
    <head >
        <title>Title</title>
        <meta charset="utf-8">
        <base href="">
        <script src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.7.1/jquery.min.js" type="text/javascript"></script>

    <body name="demo" id="demo">

    </body>

<script>

  var xhttp = new XMLHttpRequest();
  xhttp.open("GET", "loads1.php", true);
  xhttp.send();
    xhttp.onreadystatechange = function () {
        if(this.readyState == 4 && this.status == 200) {
            alert(xhttp.responseText);
        }
    }


</script>
</html>[/CODE]
[CODE lang="php"]<?php

     echo "Hello World";

?>[/CODE]

warum wird :

egal was ich gette beim call IMMER die egiene html seite wieder ausgegeben es ist komplett egal ob es die ressource überhaupt gibt


es kommen jan icht mal fehler

starten tu ich die Webseite mit diesem befehl und ja die zwei dateien sind exakt im gleichen ordner 


```
php -S localhost:5000 test.html
```


----------



## mihe7 (22. Mai 2021)

Schließ den head mal vor dem body und nimm das script in den body rein. Dann setzt Du das send() ans Ende des Scripts. Damit dürfte es funktionieren. BTW: heute gibt es die fetch-API 

EDIT: ach, und bau doch mal einen Zweig ein, der Dir Fehler (status 4xx, 5xxx) anzeigt. Und lass den Dateinamen beim php-Aufruf weg.


----------



## Mart (22. Mai 2021)

@mihe7 vielen Dank für deine HIlfe ich mach das mal


----------

